# El tipico Neon Audio-ritmico



## arcadi (Sep 2, 2007)

Hola a todos;
 ops: pido si alguien tiene algun circuito que pueda meter en un coche, para controlar un  neon de manera audioritmica. 

Y que coja la señal de audio directamente de los cables de los altavoces (no se si me explico bien).

Muchas gracias


----------



## Jimmyisthebest (Sep 13, 2007)

Hombre, si nadie contesta yo te digo:
Yo hice lo  mismo pero en pequeño 
te explico, en el equipo de sonido de la scooter monte el woofer y puse leds directamente conectado a los cables del woofer, cuando le entraba señal al woofer, por lo tanto pasaba tb a los leds, y pinnnnnn,  esa es la manera cutre, sin circuito ni na, ahora llevado a lo grande no se si....

Mira: 

YouTube - JimmyÂ´s videos Subwoofer neon


----------



## arcadi (Sep 20, 2007)

OK
gracias ya me sirve

........................
wapo el video!!!!


----------

